# NEW SHIPMENT OF FISH READY FOR SALE SATURDAY 10 am CHECK OUT OUR GREAT SPECIALS



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We have a new shipment of fish ready for sale this Saturday at 10 am

SPECIALS THIS SATURDAY OCT., 25 TILL SUNDAY OCT., 26

YELLOW ANGELS CENTROPYGE HERALDI $9.99 each reg 34.99 ea.,

CHROMIS BLUE/GREEN $2.99 each reg. $6.99 ea.

RED FIRE GOBIES $6.99 each reg. $19.99 ea.

GOLDEN HEAD SLEEPER GOBIES $8.99 each reg. $19.99 ea.

OCELLARIS CLOWN FISH $7.99 each reg. $15.99 ea.


Here is the list of fish, and invert's., *

*Goby Griessingeri Dicordipinnagriessingeri
Goby Tangaroa Antenna Ctenogobiopstangaroai
Chromis Blue-Green Chromisviridis
Damsel Neon (Allen's) Pomacentrusalleni
Goby Firefish Nemateleotrismagnifica
Blenny Forktail Meiacanthusatrodorsalis
Blenny Yellow Tail Ecseniusnamiyei
Dottyback Strawberry Pseudochromisporphyreus
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoereschrysus
Wrasse Cleaner Labroidesdimidiatus
Wrasse Black Leopard Macropharyngodonnegrosensis
Clown Brown & White Amphiprionsebae
Clown Black & White Amphiprionclarkii
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (S) Paracanthurushepatus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M) Amphiprionocellaris
Goby Diamond Orange Spot Valencienneapuellaris
Goby Big-mouth (Jawfish) Opistognathus Scops
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodonmeleagris
Wrasse Red Coris (Juv) Corisgaimard
Goby Golden Head sleeper Valencienneastrigata
Wrasse Six-Lined Pseudocheilinushexataenia
Goby Golden Head sleeper Valencienneastrigata
Hawkfish Red Cyprinocirrhitespolyactis
Puffer Valentini Canthigastervalentini
Puffer Honeycomb Canthigastersolandri
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv. Acanthuruspyroferus
Trigger Humu Humu Rhinecanthusaculeatus
Trigger Bursa Rhinecanthusverrucosus
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult) Corisgaimard
Puffer Narrow Lined Arothronmanilensis
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi
Batfish Orbic (M/L) Plataxorbicularis
Butterfly Racoon (S) Chaetodonlunula
Angel Keyhole Centropygetibicen
Angel Singapore Chaetodontoplusmesoleucus
Angel Blue Koran (M/L) Pomacanthussemicirculatus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Heniochus Blk & White (M/L) Heniochusacuminatus
Chaetodonephippium
Blenny Starry (Blue Spot) Salarias guttatus
Lionfish Zebra (Dwarf) Dendrochiruszebra
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasomaveliferum
Tang Naso Lipstic (M) Nasolituratus
Tang Half black Acanthurus Chromyis
Wrasse Red Long Jaw Cheilinusoxycephalus
Fox Face (M) Lovulpinus
Rabbitfish Double Bar Siganusvirgatus
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult) Acanthuruspyroferus
Tang Yellow Shoulder (Juv) Acanthurusolivaceous 
Trigger Undulatus Balistapusundulatus
Angel Japs Swallow (Fem) Genicanthusmilanospilos
Puffer Dogface Arothronnigropunctatus
Tang Naso Lipstic (L) Nasolituratus
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M) Acanthurusolivaceous 
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurusjaponicus
Tang Brown (Scopas) Zebrasomascopas
Trigger Rectangle Rhinecanthusrectangulus
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male) Xanthichthysauromarginatus
Hogfish Coral Bodianusmesothorax
Batfish Pinnatus Plataxpinnatus
Clown Saddle Back (M/L) Amphiprionpolymnus
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L) Pomacanthusemperator 
Lionfish Black Volitan Pteroisvolitans
Wrasse Greenbird Gomphosuscaeruleus
Marine Betta (Male) Calloplessiopsaltivelis
Trigger Pinktail Melichthysvidua
Lionfish White Volitan Pteroislunulata
Angel Bicolor Centropygebicolor
Lionfish Spotfin Pteroisantennata
Moorish Idol Zancluscanescens
Angel Regal (S/M) Pygoplitesdiacanthus
Heniochus Blk & White (S) Heniochusacuminatus
Clown Maroon (M) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Fox Face (M) Lovulpinus
Snail Turbo Tectusniloticus
Starfish Blue Linckialaevigata
Shrimp Banded Stenopushispidus
Anemone Saddle Carpet Cryptodendrum adhaecivum
Starfish Red Fromiaindica
Scallops Flame Limariafragilis
Anemone Carpet Brown Stichodactyla kenti
Anemone Regular Sebae Radianthus simplex
Anemone Yellow Mat Radianthus simplex
Anemone Bubble Asst. Entacmaca quadricolor
Anemone Red Mat Radianthus simplex
Clown Saddle Back (M/L) Amphiprionpolymnus
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML) Pomacanthusemperator
Fox Face (S) Lovulpinus
Squirrel Fish Stripes Sargocentrondiadema
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprionmelanopus
Angel Six Barred (Juv) Euxiphipopssextriatus
Squirrel Fish Big eye Myripristismurdjan
Angel Emperor (Juv) (S) Pomacanthusemperator 
Uchin Black Long Spine Diademasetosum
Anthias Green (Huchtii) Pseudanthiashuchtii
Trigger Bursa Rhinecanthusverrucosus
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi
Goby Golden Head sleeper Valencienneastrigata
Goby Pink & Blue Spot Cryptocentrusleptocephalus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurusjaponicus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasomaveliferum
Tang Naso Lipstic (S) Nasolituratus
File Leatherjacket Acreichthystomentosus*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hi are you still getting corals in this weekend?
thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Corals are due to land Wednesday. Griessingeri goby - VERY cool.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

teemee said:


> hi are you still getting corals in this weekend?
> thx


New shipment of corals will be in Wednesday Oct., 29, Watch the posts


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

NAFB said:


> New shipment of corals will be in Wednesday Oct., 29, Watch the posts


please post pics. what are you bringing in?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

They always do after unpacked


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a great selection of fish, and sale fish in stock.


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you have any dispar anthias?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

